# [Q]How to show the quick launch bar



## calris (Aug 22, 2011)

I don't know how I do it, but occasionally I manage to make the little quick launch bar (has 5 or so app icons on it) dissapear and I don't know how to get it back again. The annoying thing is, I don't have the 'Application Launcher' icon on any desktop, so getting to apps is, well, impossible now 

Any ideas?


----------



## daonei (Oct 15, 2011)

just swipe the area again and it should show up no?


----------



## calris (Aug 22, 2011)

daonei said:


> just swipe the area again and it should show up no?


Thanks, I'll give it a try tonight when I get home


----------



## chibucks (Aug 24, 2011)

calris said:


> I don't know how I do it, but occasionally I manage to make the little quick launch bar (has 5 or so app icons on it) dissapear and I don't know how to get it back again. The annoying thing is, I don't have the 'Application Launcher' icon on any desktop, so getting to apps is, well, impossible now
> 
> Any ideas?


for me, swipe up makes it disappear and swipe down in the same location makes it appear.


----------



## Karuto (Aug 24, 2011)

Another option: press down on the home screen a couple seconds, choose Launcher Actions, and choose Open/Close DockBar at the bottom. It creates a shortcut where you can manage it. But the quickest options, of course, is to do what they said above: swipe towards the edge of the screen starting a couple centimeters out to make it appear again.


----------



## Bimmer84 (Aug 22, 2011)

Happened to me earlier and rebooted because I didn't know what happened at first. I played around and figured out how to fix it, atleast for my device. If I swipe from the Dockbar off the desktop it goes away, and swipe from the dockbar back in the desktop, it'll come back. You have to begin the swipe while on the dockbar itself. I don't have swipe up and down gestures turned on, but through the ADWlauncher settings this can be enabled. Also, I changed the Dockbar icons to their largest size, and they haven't disappeared since then...


----------



## calris (Aug 22, 2011)

The trick is doing a very small swipe from the inside of the screen to the outside on the edge that has a slight shadow effect (changes with rotation)

Often dissapears if you try to open the notification bar with not enough pressure and the swipe up is only registered as a very small swipe. Hopefully ICS will have a better interface


----------



## Soapinmouth (Jun 21, 2011)

If you guys are talking about the adw launcher it comes with, its a setting you can turn off.


----------

